
Ink – Decentralized reputation and payments for p2p marketplaces - modsearch
https://paywithink.com
======
modsearch
Hi, I’m a co-founder at Listia. We are building Ink using our 8 years of
experience with all the difficult aspects of building a marketplace.

Also we think it’s time to shift the ownership of reputation away from
companies, even us. eBay and others have had a monopoly over your feedback and
reputation for too long :)

Feel free to ask me any questions and I’ll do my best to answer them, thanks!

